# Verzauberkunst skillen



## XTimur (21. August 2008)

Und zwar kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich am besten grüne/blaue Sachen zum entzaubern kriege bzw. auflisten von welchen Skill bis welchen Skill ich diese Instanz gehen soll.

Beispiel:

1-75 Todesminen 

oder so


----------



## VanilleTeufel (29. September 2008)

Hier lege ich wie immer die Seite: Verzauberkunst Guide und dazu das Addon Enchantrix http://enchantrix.org/ dir ans Herz.

Dort kannst du einmal sehen wie du am billigsten Skillen kannst und mit Enchantrix siehst du wenn du über ein item Fährst zu was es sich entzaubern lässt.


----------



## Grimdhoul (14. Januar 2009)

ja nur wollte er wissen in welche inis er am ehesten was bekommen. ich hänge momentan bei 325 fest


----------

